# My 15 minutes (or so)



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 20, 2014)

BBQ Pit Wars: These BBQ Champs Reveal the Secrets to Surviving an Overnight Slow Cook : Destination America

Might see someone y'all sorta know.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 21, 2014)

Interesting link. Thanks. Glad you got the 15 min thing.


----------

